# Taskbar blocks Fullscreen



## mrsmile10 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have been using Windows 8 for quite some time now and i've noticed whenever i'm on my browser and i try to go fullscreen on videos, I can still see my taskbar. In other words, the "fullscreen" video is blocked by my taskbar. Anyone knows the solution?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi mrsmile, what browser are you using?


----------



## mrsmile10 (Jul 26, 2011)

ganjeii said:


> Hi mrsmile, what browser are you using?


hi there. great seeing you again. im definitely not using IE. im using Chrome.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a known issue using the desktop version of Chrome on Windows 8


----------



## mrsmile10 (Jul 26, 2011)

no wonder i couldn't find any solutions when i googled


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This should fix it: windows 8 taskbar visible when video is fullscreen - Microsoft Community


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit of speculation. In the "old days" screens were smaller. Now full screen has so much room the taskbar doesn't interfere.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> This should fix it: windows 8 taskbar visible when video is fullscreen - Microsoft Community


Thanks spunk... On my mobile right now


----------

